# If not R15? Then what?



## wado66 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have an older Tivo with Dirctv. It only holds 35 hours of programming. I neeeed more capacity. After reading some of the posts, I don't want the R15. What is my best option for a Higher capacity DVR? I would also like to have caller ID built in. But not a must. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Find an R10. There are probably some available. Go to your local BB or CC and ask for an R10. 80 hours.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

wado66 said:


> I have an older Tivo with Dirctv. It only holds 35 hours of programming. I neeeed more capacity. After reading some of the posts, I don't want the R15. What is my best option for a Higher capacity DVR? I would also like to have caller ID built in. But not a must.
> Thanks for any input.


you won't find an R10 with "caller id" but i have read of hacking it but i don't believe it can be done on the R10.:nono2: ..........i'm sure Wolffpack will correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A standalone or do they have not have any that will record HD?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

db54 said:


> you won't find an R10 with "caller id" but i have read of hacking it but i don't believe it can be done on the R10.:nono2: ..........i'm sure Wolffpack will correct me if i'm wrong


You can't hack an R10 without replacing a PROM. Desolder the existing PROM and solder in a socket. Yeeuch! :nono:

But I have no idea about CallerID. I've never even tried it. I don't want my phone even ringing when I watching TV. :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Believe it or not, you can actually upgrade the hard drive in your TiVo. Unless you have a R-10, the hard drive limitation is 2x160 GB hard drives for a total of ~243 hours of recording time. There are two options:
Upgrade the drive yourself utilizing a PC and these instructions.
Use a professional upgrade service. There are several available which will upgrade your TiVo. You can either order the kit or send your unit in for upgrading.
I have personally upgraded my DirecTiVo from 35 hours to 120 hours to 243 hours within six months of acquiring the unit. 160GB hard drives for $75-$90 each.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Believe it or not, you can actually upgrade the hard drive in your TiVo. Unless you have a R-10, the hard drive limitation is 2x160 GB hard drives for a total of ~243 hours of recording time.


Actually you can now put bigger hard drives the older TiVO units if they are upgraded to 6.2. Weaknees offers dual 400GB drives for my Hughes sd-dvr40.


----------



## innersanctum (Nov 30, 2005)

You can still get R10's from Weaknees.com. I know because I just got one this week from them. There is a $100 rebate that comes with them as well.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I know I'll hear about it but just want to remind folks that the R10 will no longer get any updates. Yes some believe it doesn't need any, just want those folks wandering in here that are unaware that unless DTV and TIVO work things out there will no updates coming to that box.

There may not be any to the R15 either but the chances are much greater.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just talked to Direct last week & they said they would update the Tivos if anything came along. Just an FYI.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, obviously not just 'anything'. HMO, TiVo2Go have all come along and I'm still waiting for my update. 

Probably, they mean if any show stopping bugs come along.
To be fair, after the end of UTV, we did get one more service update. It included CallerID and Bulk Delete. So I guess we might get a feature update along those lines.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think if any DTivo gets one more update it may be the HD DVR. That's still stuck on 4.x I think. Not capable of running 6.2.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Series 1 was left in the dust long ago.


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Believe it or not, you can actually upgrade the hard drive in your TiVo. Unless you have a R-10, the hard drive limitation is 2x160 GB hard drives for a total of ~243 hours of recording time.


For any "series 2" DireccTiVos, the limit has been effectively erased. You can use 2x250GB with no real problems, and 2x400 with some changes to the MFS Tools command lines.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

nabsltd said:


> For any "series 2" DireccTiVos, the limit has been effectively erased. You can use 2x250GB with no real problems, and 2x400 with some changes to the MFS Tools command lines.


Do you have any details on this? Admittedly, I haven't kept up on the updates of this since 6.2 rolled out.


----------

